
Ask HN: Automated way to see which apps will break on Catalina 64-bit? - arikr
Is there an automated way to see which of my apps, printer software etc will break when I upgrade to 64 bit macOS Catalina?
======
benologist
You can check (opened) software in Activity Monitor under CPU, there's an
optional column "Kind" to show if it is 64 bit or not.

------
Someone
About this Mac…/System Report…/File/Save… writes a XML file with file
extension .spx.

Then, write something to grab the “arch_kind” values from it. 32-bit apps have
“arch_i32” there (“arch_i32_i64” is fine, I think)

------
dmt314159
[https://www.stclairsoft.com/Go64](https://www.stclairsoft.com/Go64)

